# Anybody with 2012 Subaru Impreza with hitch installed?



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

My wife just got a 2012 Subaru Impreza Limited (not the Sport or the WRX) hatchback and I'm thinking about installing an 1.25" hitch on it. Subaru actually doesn't carry the hitches, so we'd have to go aftermarket. The bumper seems to have a square punch out panel that looks to be the perfect size for the hitch receiver. However, as I look at the installation instructions online for various hitches, they don't seem to make reference to the punch out panel and it looks like the hitch actually sits under the bumper.....but that really doesn't leave much ground clearance. Does anybody have a 2012 Impreza hatchback with a hitch installed? What hitch did you use? Can you post pics? Did you install it yourself? How complicated was the install? Thanks!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

The punchout is for a non-North American car's rear foglight.

I've sold a ton so far but haven't actually seen any of my customers' cars with hitches on. But assuming the hitches are out on the aftermarket already, I can't imagine they would be any more difficult to install than the prior generation Imprezas.


----------



## jdnewe01 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ordered the Curt one. Once I get it and throw it on I'll post pics and let you know how it goes.

2012 Subaru Impreza Curt Hitch - 1300+ Reviews on Curt Receiver Hitches + Free Shipping & Video Install Guide - Class I, II, III, IV & V Colored Hitches


----------



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool, please let me know how it goes and post some pics! Thanks.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Im interested in this as well... I'm looking to pick up a new car soon and the impreza is on my short list. I installed an aftermarket hitch on my XTerra, and it couldn't have been easier. Usually hitches are pretty easy to install and unless they drastically changed things under the car, I don't think it'll be much different for the 2012 impreza.


----------



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

A little off of the Rack topic: The Impreza is my wife's car. I've never been a huge Subaru fan, but they seem to run in her family. I have to say that I'm pretty impressed with the Impreza. It's fun to drive and pretty well appointed. It's also surprisingly roomy, front and back. One warning: the stereo sucks! We have the limited with the 6 speaker system and it is very thin sounding. I replaced the four door speakers with Infinity's that I got from Crutchfield. They're 2 ohm speakers, so they get a little more punch from the factory head unit. When I removed the stock speakers, I was shocked. They were basically the same thing you'd find in an alarm clock, only bigger. The magnet on them was practically nonexistent and the cones were cheap plastic. So, if you get an Impreza, be prepared to upgrade the stereo. Otherwise, I really like the car (particularly the MPG with all-wheel drive).


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

sbermhb said:


> A little off of the Rack topic: The Impreza is my wife's car. I've never been a huge Subaru fan, but they seem to run in her family. I have to say that I'm pretty impressed with the Impreza. It's fun to drive and pretty well appointed. It's also surprisingly roomy, front and back. One warning: the stereo sucks! We have the limited with the 6 speaker system and it is very thin sounding. I replaced the four door speakers with Infinity's that I got from Crutchfield. They're 2 ohm speakers, so they get a little more punch from the factory head unit. When I removed the stock speakers, I was shocked. They were basically the same thing you'd find in an alarm clock, only bigger. The magnet on them was practically nonexistent and the cones were cheap plastic. So, if you get an Impreza, be prepared to upgrade the stereo. Otherwise, I really like the car (particularly the MPG with all-wheel drive).


Yeah... I had a WRX back in 2004 and it was pretty much the same story. I did buy the upgraded sound system, but it really wasn't worth the extra cash. And this coming from a guy that just flips radio stations and is definitely not an audiophile. My wife, however, loves her music, so I suspect that if the speakers suck, we'll be replacing them.

Is your head unit solid or does that need to go as well? How is the ipod interface (assuming there is one)?

Just an FYI... The paint on Subarus was(is?) notoriously weak. If that's a concern for you, consider getting some type of bra for the front end and front of the hood in particular. The clear plastic adhesive jobs are popular and nearly invisible. The subaru forums have a ton of info about these cars, particularly North American Subaru Impreza Owners Club, so if you're looking for info - check that place out.


----------



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

If it were my main car, I would definitely upgrade the head unit to something with a better amp section. Also, the head unit is not satellite radio compatible, unless you use a satellite receiver that broadcasts over FM or plugs into the aux input. But I don't drive it that much and my wife is pretty much tone deaf. I haven't played with the iPod interface, but she seems to think it works ok.


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Back on the OP`s hitch topic...

I bought 3 hitches for subarus and my best purchase was through ebay reseller CAPandHitch.
I bought a curt this time around as it left enough space for a larger than OEM axleback 

Just like anything else, don't buy from the dealer! The subaru OEM hitches were exactly the same as the ones sold by Hidden Hitch for $200 less IIRC. Now they`re basically all made by the same company. 

I own a Forester which is the same chassis as the impreza. The hitch is very simple to install: just unmount the muffler from the rubber hangers, remove 5 or 6 big screws, place hitch, put screws and muffler back on (mind you this was for the 2008 model, things may have changed slightly). It doesn`t impact ground clearance at all. I've took mine (which also has a lowered suspension) offroad and the hitch was never an issue.

As for the head unit and paint, I completely agree with the other folks. The HU is cheap on purpose to ensure the car is priced competitively; just get a decent one if that`s important to you.

The paint has never been Subaru`s strongest point. I've put a 3M clearbra on my car, but the remaining areas still get damaged (including by my kids bike handles :madmax. Not too many options for this other than clearbra, plastidip, or vinyl wrap the entire car, and that would be $$$.


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

I have a 2011 Forester and I installed a Class III (2" receiver, 400lb tongue weight). If they make a Class III for the Impreza I'd get that one instead. You'll never want to tow anything to the capabilities of a Class III (so that part is way overkill) but the weight of a hitch-mounted bike rack with, say, 4 bikes on it will stress the heck out of any hitch. Think of when you go over bumps on a forest service road .... the weight of the rack/bike combo is leveraged way out behind the car and will torque the receiver big time. I've heard of class II hitches bending under this kind of stress. It's a different animal than a trailer with one or two hundred pounds of tongue weight. Whichever you put on will be a piece of cake.

Oh, and my stock sound system is the WORST I've had in any car for the past 15 years (even worse than the base radio in my 99 Dodge Ram pickup!). The FM radio, in particular, is a tinney-sounding piece of junk. Believe it or not the MP3 and CD players sound much, much better than the FM radio though still not great.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

The stereo sounds much better with USB or BTA. Or even CD. 

So I guess people still listen to FM? Who knew! lol

yeah but you don't buy a Subaru for the stereos, that's for sure. Easily remedied though


----------



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey jdnewe01, did you get the hitch yet? Get a chance to install it? How did the install go? Can you post some pics? Thanks!


----------



## jdnewe01 (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the hitch in the mail the other day, and attempted an install over the weekend.

Didn't take too long to realize that you need a die grinder to drill into access holes in the frame. Yes, you have to literally use some sort of metal grinding tool and cut into one of the frame supports in the car.

Luckily I have a buddy who has a die grinder. Will likely install this weekend.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

jdnewe01 said:


> Got the hitch in the mail the other day, and attempted an install over the weekend.
> 
> Didn't take too long to realize that you need a die grinder to drill into access holes in the frame. Yes, you have to literally use some sort of metal grinding tool and cut into one of the frame supports in the car.
> 
> Luckily I have a buddy who has a die grinder. Will likely install this weekend.


Interesting... Please report back with how it goes.


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

jdnewe01 said:


> Got the hitch in the mail the other day, and attempted an install over the weekend.
> 
> Didn't take too long to realize that you need a die grinder to drill into access holes in the frame. Yes, you have to literally use some sort of metal grinding tool and cut into one of the frame supports in the car.
> 
> Luckily I have a buddy who has a die grinder. Will likely install this weekend.


You don't need a die grinder to enlarge the holes. A standard round file will enlarge both holes enough to get the hardware through in about 1minute. I kid you not. The 'frame metal' is nothing more than sheet metal. You could almost do it with an emory board. On my Forester, instead of enlarging those holes I took off the rear bumper cover and bumper and then you could fish the hardware from the back. No grinding on the frame. A better way to do it if you ask me.


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

I installed a Forester hitch on my 11 sti and it works mint. Did this to throw on the 1 up hitch mounted rack system. A bit pricy but worked better for what i wanted to do.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

g-t- said:


> I installed a Forester hitch on my 11 sti and it works mint. Did this to throw on the 1 up hitch mounted rack system. A bit pricy but worked better for what i wanted to do.


Good stuff. Any idea if things are different under there for the 2012's?


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

No they are the same ( at least for the sti's, prolly good to check ) but the only drawback to this is this hitch is intergrated into the bumber beam so you have to replace the entire thing. As such it is super strong and no need to bolt on around exhaust tips ( quad ). Might not be good to do if your concerned around the warranty and 5 star safety ratings etc so this set up is not for eveyone.

If you go Subaru Impreza WRX STI Forums: IWSTI.com you can search around many threads with various options for the 08+ hatches.

Here is a few other pics.


----------



## 08FXT (May 3, 2012)

Nice set-up g-t!!


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

g-t- said:


> No they are the same ( at least for the sti's, prolly good to check ) but the only drawback to this is this hitch is intergrated into the bumber beam so you have to replace the entire thing. As such it is super strong and no need to bolt on around exhaust tips ( quad ). Might not be good to do if your concerned around the warranty and 5 star safety ratings etc so this set up is not for eveyone.
> 
> If you go Subaru Impreza WRX STI Forums: IWSTI.com you can search around many threads with various options for the 08+ hatches.
> 
> Here is a few other pics.


So you bought the whole bumper beam? What'd that set you back if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought the Curt hitch for my 2012 WRX. It fit perfectly and looks awesome. Totally factory. It's as if that bumper was made to put a hitch under it. I wouldn't spend the money for the Forester hitch.

This hitch: Curt Trailer Hitch for Subaru Impreza 2011 - C11120

I found instructions on NASIOC for the install and there is no need for any cutting other than the plastic center piece on the bottom of the bumper. Curt gives you a rough template, but as the others on NASIOC, I found that I had to cut a little more. Took me a couple of tries as I didn't want to cut out to much. I thought fish wiring the bolts into the frame would be difficult, but turned out to be a breeze.

Not my pic, but this is how mine looks too: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_.../PznXhgJG55A/s800/2011-05-23_13-33-55_982.jpg

-Tom


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

trhoppe said:


> I bought the Curt hitch for my 2012 WRX. It fit perfectly and looks awesome. Totally factory. It's as if that bumper was made to put a hitch under it. I wouldn't spend the money for the Forester hitch.
> 
> -Tom


the reason I went this route instead of the Curt for me was on the curt install sheet because it is a class 1 hitch and how it mounts they suggest using the compression strap to secure the bikes when they mount in the hitch. At my local rack attack store they have had the same issues with Curt so I opted to go 1 piece and I can jump on that thing and it does not move bikes are not going anywhere. I know the strap is a lawyer clause but for me its piece of mind. Both options are good and that was my short list ( curt / forester or custom ) . A bit of a bonus is the forester set up came with the wiring harness for brake lights which I will use for a small track trailer when I going to a car event. i.n.m.o..... and I am not knocking the Curt at all ... the way the forester hitch body sits is more flush and stealth than the Curt.

It costs about $ 500 to 600 loonies for the hitch bumber beam and wiring harness including install. There was a Forester in a front end wreck and I missed the salvage sale by 15 min and I could have got the bumper beam for $40 

I did a bit a bit of a write up on the install on my blog so more pics and info is here:

*Life Behind Bars....: 1 up USA - Bike Rack*


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

BShow said:


> Good stuff. Any idea if things are different under there for the 2012's?


The WRX & STI's maintain the old body style

the non-turbos... get the new body style


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

g-t- said:


> the reason I went this route instead of the Curt for me was on the curt install sheet because it is a class 1 hitch and how it mounts they suggest using the compression strap to secure the bikes when they mount in the hitch. At my local rack attack store they have had the same issues with Curt so I opted to go 1 piece and I can jump on that thing and it does not move bikes are not going anywhere. I know the strap is a lawyer clause but for me its piece of mind. Both options are good and that was my short list ( curt / forester or custom ) . A bit of a bonus is the forester set up came with the wiring harness for brake lights which I will use for a small track trailer when I going to a car event. i.n.m.o..... and I am not knocking the Curt at all ... the way the forester hitch body sits is more flush and stealth than the Curt.
> 
> It costs about $ 500 to 600 loonies for the hitch bumber beam and wiring harness including install. There was a Forester in a front end wreck and I missed the salvage sale by 15 min and I could have got the bumper beam for $40
> 
> ...


Not sure that I agree with that. The curt is held in by 4 HEAVY duty grade 8 bolts, and would take a big accident to dent. It can carry way more tongue weight then a couple of bikes will put on it.

-Tom


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

trhoppe said:


> Not sure that I agree with that. The curt is held in by 4 HEAVY duty grade 8 bolts, and would take a big accident to dent. It can carry way more tongue weight then a couple of bikes will put on it.
> 
> -Tom


ya I hear you on that.. I was getting mixed messages myself I actually called Curt and they told me the same thing re: the compression strap. I was almost 99% ready to pull the trigger on the Curt until I saw the disclaimer then I opted for this route and this is a intergrated hitch into the bumper beam - no bolts other than the numerous ones used to hold the actual bumper on. This is what it looks like. Probably overkill I'll definitly admit that but I like it


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong with overkill, and that does look super pimpy.


----------



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

They only charged you $35 to install a hitch that you didn't buy from them? That's an amazing deal.


----------



## jdnewe01 (Apr 19, 2009)

I finally got the Curt hitch on the other day. To save myself some headaches with the drilling and filing I had UHaul put it on for $35. This was totally worth it for me.

Got the hitch mount through AutoAnything for $129 and free shipping. 

Put the Thule double tray rack on and have the bike loaded up and ready for the long weekend.

Will post pics soon.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

jdnewe01 said:


> Will post pics soon.


Please do.... I just picked up a 2012 impreza hatch this week and am looking to sort out my lack of a rack issue in short order.


----------



## jdnewe01 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's the full set up. For a small car I have her set up as a serious bike hauling machine.


----------



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah that works out real well- thanks for the pics!


----------



## jane302 (May 29, 2012)

*subaru 2012 hitch*

just today I installed the hitch on my 2012 subaru impreza 4 door. It is by curtis. It is low and does not come out through the punch out hole on the bumper. I also had them install the trailer lights, that was a little longer and in the end there was a mix up in the parts in the box so I have to go back to finish the job. Otherwise I am very satisfied and glad because Subaru doesn't seem to be working very fast on getting a hitch.:thumbsup:


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

not sure about the 2012 but i researched a genuine hitch for my 2008 impreza. It seems in other countries subaru offers a bumper hitch which is why you have a pop out in the bumper cover. The reason it's not offered here as stated by subaru is that the bumper hitch has much higher grade and stiffer metal. The car was designed to crumple in a certain manner when rear impacted, and would not crumple the same way with the bumper hitch installed. Therefore not compliant in the U.S. In australia and europe they offer the impreza with a 2" reciever.

In the end, i simply bought a hidden hitch and installed it myself. Took me about a hour to install. Hardest part was drilling the holes in the frame and using a grinder to allow enough clearance for the plates to be inserted. Then fished the wires with the bolts and nuts installed to pull them down and through the hitch. It wasn't hard for me, but if i had known it was only $35, i would have let uhaul do it. If you are only a little mechanically inclined, i would most def recommend you spend the extra money for them to install.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

^
The hitches on 2009+ Foresters and 2010+ Outbacks replace the metal bumper beam, therefore requiring additional crash testing with NHTSA. Which gets expensive. Subaru opted to not do this for the 2008+ Imprezas and 2010+ Legacies because they felt not enough people would want an OEM hitch on those vehicles. The aftermarket companies came out with their own hitches which do not replace the bumper beam.

You are correct- in other countries, Subaru does indeed have OEM hitch options for the 20080+ Impreza.

This pic was taken off of Subaru.co.uk, note the rear fog:


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Jdnewe01, 

I just picked up my first new new car today, a '13 Impreza sport! Loving the set up you have and thanks for the pics! How has it been treating you? The rear hitch rack you have looks like the Thule Side Arm? What was the exact Curt trailer hitch you had put on? What was the total cost? Install was $35? I'm looking to get some type of set up, not sure if I want roof or hitch mount, fork mount or wheels on. I was leaning towards wheels on with a roof rack, but if installing a hitch is that simple, that tray set up you have is definitely an option!!! Should I not have for the sport if I end up installing a hitch!?

How has it been so far? Have you been using the roof racks or the hitch more? Compliments or complaints on either?

Thanks! And sorry for reviving an old-ish post, really pumped about joining the Subi Cult!


----------



## jdnewe01 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey, 

The model Curt I got was:

"CURT Receiver Hitches
SKU 3808054
Part # 112860
Vehicle 2012 Subaru Impreza
Submodel 2.0i, wagon
Color Black"

I want to say the cost was around $130 plus the install (got it through AutoAnything).
The rear tray rack is a Thule 917XTR T2.

I've since taken the roofrack off, and only put it on when I have the need for a 4 bike roadtrip. My gas mileage was taking a serious hit with the roofrack on; was getting like 28mpg without bikes and around 25mpg with bikes. Now that I just run the rear rack I can get around 35 mpg with it folded up and 32mpg with bikes. So yeah, I recommend running a rear hitch rack.

The car is fantastic; highly recommended. It took awhile for it to break in and get decent gas mileage. Love most everything about it, but there are a few annoyances: poor stereo, loud whiny engine, considerable road noise, lower to the ground than I'd like. I give the car a solid A-.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

jdnewe01 said:


> Hey,
> 
> The model Curt I got was:
> 
> ...


That's the hitch I bought too... from Auto Anything. It took me 15 minutes to install the thing. I did have to grind the frame rails a bit to get the bolt anchors in there, but I did it with a cutting disc on my cordless drill (or maybe my dremel... I can't remember). No big deal.

Whatever rack you choose, make sure its one of the tray type racks and not a hanging type rack. Those hanging things suck pretty bad.

As for the whiny engine, it's the AWD driveline. The engine is noisy, but the whining sound is the diffs and transmission. The stereo in my base impreza is one of the worst I've ever had.


----------



## voy78 (Jan 9, 2012)

Did any of you guys look into hidden hitch (60303) and draw-tite (24886) hitches for the new impreza? Etrailer has nice photos of both. (Can't post links - not enough posts)
They look a bit different than curt, but don't have the clause about the bike racks, so I'm thinking about trying one of those, unless there's some disadvantage to the different shape that you know of.


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Didn't look into hidden hitch or draw-tite, but I can say I had the Curt hitch installed by U-haul on my 2013 Sport Limited and it is AWESOME. U-haul over charged me a little, they charged me for an hour labor ($65ish) instead of the $35 or so b/c I bought the hitch online. If I ordered from them it would have been about a wash as their price for the hitch was more. 

I'd say if there is a video of an install with the rack you are looking to buy, go with it. They are all about the same IMHO, comes down to price, availability, ease of install and ease of use. 

Also, I went with the 1-Up USA Quik rack, and the add-on, in black. Did I totally over pay? Absolutely, but I love it, so easy to use. Rack types are a whole other discussion you can find somewhere on here...


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

jdnewe01 said:


> Hey,
> 
> The model Curt I got was:
> 
> ...


Never said THANKS!


----------



## thedudeman (Nov 10, 2006)

Just to keep this updated for future users- I've been looking for a towing package that uses the factory knockout and is available in 2". This torklift model does both, which I'm really excited about so I can still use my 2" Thule T2, AND it's hidden, AND it'll give me the maximum ground clearance.
Here it is:
Torklift Central Eco-Hitch Invisi 2" Subaru Impreza Trailer Hitch | Torklift Central


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you talking about the knockout in the center of the year bumper? I thought that was for a tail light in the European models? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thedudeman (Nov 10, 2006)

I am talking about that cutout, and I read the same thing about it being a hole for a light, which is why i am pretty excited about this. Check out the link, they also have a YouTube video of them installing one. Oh yeah, other plus is that they don't require use of a strap to secure the bike rack load.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

There's more info about the Torklift hitch in one of the other Subaru threads- I think the XV thread


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

Here is the video/it fits the Xv Crosstek as well:

2012+ Subaru Impreza Invisi/Hidden Ecohitch Trailer Hitch Installation-Torklift Central - YouTube


----------



## combinatorist (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a 2013 Impreza sport and I bought the factory Subaru hitch for XV Crosstrek.

The hitch itself fit perfectly on the Impreza.

However, I'm trying to install the wiring harness, and I think I'm stuck. The directions are for XV Crosstrek, and there should be a dead-ended connector under the rear cargo deck somewhere, but I can't find it in the Impreza.

Has anybody here tried to wire the factory Subaru trailer wiring harness in the Impreza?

I'd prefer to do it this way then to splice into any wires.

Thanks for any tidbits of knowledge.


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

combinatorist said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 2013 Impreza sport and I bought the factory Subaru hitch for XV Crosstrek.
> 
> ...


Which brand harness did u buy (Curt or the T-one harness brand)
My curt one plugs into the factory plug in the back most of the subarus plugs are in the same location. 
Use this video as a guide not the same model car but give u idea were to look for it. 
Trailer Wiring Harness Installation - 2010 Subaru Outback - etrailer.com - YouTube


----------



## combinatorist (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply BlackMamba.

So, I found out something interesting today. The Subaru XV Crosstrek has a dead-ended plug for the trailer wiring.

However, the Impreza 4-dr and 5-dr do not have this plug! So the factor XV Crosstrek trailer wiring will not work without some more work.

I found this wiring harness from Curt, although it only claims to be for 2010-2011 Impreza. Does anybody know if this will work on 2013 Impreza? T Connector Wiring Harness - By Curt Mfg It appears to work on XV Crosstrek.

I also see this one from T1: Custom Fit Vehicle Wiring by Tow Ready for 2013 Impreza - 118581 Does anyone have experience with either one?

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## DomMTB (Mar 13, 2018)

I know I am restarting an old thread but if anyone may be interested in more about this topic I can post up pictures of the setup that I had made. I currently have a 2" receiver hitch that use for my wife's and my mountain bikes. I am expending this project and installing a 7 way adapter for our camper trailer. When I started my project I couldn't find much info about this topic so I figure to offer my knowledge that I had gained.


----------

